
Delaware mobile driver’s license to allow police to ‘ping’ cellphones - fmihaila
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/03/14/mobile-drivers-license-allow-police-ping-cellphones-delaware-pilot-study/423336002/
======
LinuxBender
I've never owned a smart phone and likely never will.

